# Please help Briggs Stratton 35 classic Lawn mower



## whowell1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I have a briggs stratton 35 classic lawnmower, it had been stored away all winter in our garage, when i came to use it this year, i took it out and it fired up ok, then it ran out of fuel, when i put more fuel in the engine started to run slow and is now also billowing out white smoke, the engine seems like it is gonna cut out, but does'nt, it just runns really slow, i have so far, made sure correct mix withn fuel and oil is ok, cleaned out air filter, but thats about as much as i know how to do, could anyone point me in the right direction with this problem ?
thanks in advance

Wayne:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Are you sure that you have to mix oil and gas together? Does not sound right for B&S engine.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Your B&S is a 2 cycle?? Please supply the model number for the engine so members may offer correct advice.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Are you sure that you have to mix oil and gas together? Does not sound right for B&S engine.
> 
> BG


That's what I was thinking.... oil in the gas will cause this symptom if oil is not required.


----------



## whowell1 (Apr 10, 2010)

to be honest,i thought the problem was because i had never put lubricant in with the oil, so i mixed it with 2 stroke oil, but problem was happening before i did this


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

whowell1 said:


> to be honest,i thought the problem was because i had never put lubricant in with the oil, so i mixed it with 2 stroke oil, but problem was happening before i did this


The oil is a lubricant for the engine and is not required in the gas unless you have a 2 cycle engine. Refer to your owner's manual for the correct oil level for your engine and never add oil to the gas unless instructed to do so.


----------

